# First knife failure



## APBcustoms (May 1, 2014)

Well I tried to make my first not the original plan didn't have turquoise the wonky shape or the Purple Heart but to crooked drilling bad shaping and crooked cut it's there now lol. 

What did your first knives look like here's mine.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2014)

Looks pretty good to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Looks pretty good to me.



Lol that knife made me so mad thanks though


----------



## Reiddog1 (May 1, 2014)

Wish my first anything looked that good. We are our own worst critics. I think it looks awesome.

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 1, 2014)

looks good to me! I have found that there is a much steeper learning curve to this craft than I thought. I learn as much from my mistakes as I do anything else. Just keep persisting.


----------



## Blueglass (May 1, 2014)

You tried that is the most important thing. I do think it looks cool. Also I whole heartedly agree Scott, I learn more from my mistakes than anything else. Well unless the mistake hurts and then I learn the most! I like it a lot though. If you want to send it in place of wood, I'd be glad to have your first knife, ha ha! JK, keep it so you can see how far you have come in 1, 5 and... years!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 1, 2014)

Thanks guys I gave it to my dad he would appreciated saw dust if it's from me lol gonna try a different kit and take my time I made this from start to finish in about two hours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 1, 2014)

It's great for a first ! No doubt you learned some things along the way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 1, 2014)

Practice, practice, practice! The more you do the better you get. I've never made a knife that I was completely happy with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 1, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> Practice, practice, practice! The more you do the better you get.



yeah i found alot out from doing this. one is how precise everything has to be. no bs in this like you can with wood turning lol and how much work goes into just the handle. i have a whole new respect for you guys and the work you put into the knives you make. also ill eventually look into getting a small knife blank made by one of you guys on here for an every day knife to carry around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 1, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> yeah i found alot out from doing this. one is how precise everything has to be. no bs in this like you can with wood turning lol and how much work goes into just the handle. i have a whole new respect for you guys and the work you put into the knives you make. also ill eventually look into getting a small knife blank made by one of you guys on here for an every day knife to carry around.


Yes, A .001 or 2 can make the difference in whether you can get a pin in or not. It is even more precise when you are pinning the guard because the metal doesn't give.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (May 2, 2014)

heck that looks great to me! I really don't see the flaws your talking about, the flaws always stick out to the builder but that looks like a fine blade to me great job


----------

